# Weder Eclipse noch Netbeans funktionieren auf Ubuntu 18.04



## neoexpert (4. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend.

Nach frischer Ubuntu (18.04) Installation und anschliessender netbeans oder eclipse Installation funktioniert werder Eclipse noch Netbeans. Habe auch IntelliJ probiert - aber es crasht auch hin und wieder.
Habt jemand auch ähnliche Erfahrungen? Zuimndest Eclipse gibt netterweise eine Fehlermeldung aus:


```
!SESSION Fri May 04 16:32:25 CEST 2018 -----------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.launcher 4 0 2018-05-04 16:32:25.442
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
    at java.base/java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:466)
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:566)
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:499)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:626)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:584)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1438)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1414)
```


----------

